# X Men First Class



## Cryozombie (Mar 12, 2011)

I saw the Trailer for Xmen First Class yesterday.  I'm skeptical of this one, but I guess we'll see.

Its basically the backstory on the relationship between Arik (Magneto) and Charles (Professor X)

At least it isn't another "reboot" with an all new cast again... more of a prequal.


----------



## Omar B (Mar 12, 2011)

Never been an X-men fan ... or much of a Marvel fan for that matter.  When I'm reading Marvel it's Captain America, Punisher, Moon Knight and Daredevil, and as far as teams go The Avengers.


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 13, 2011)

Omar B said:


> Never been an X-men fan ... or much of a Marvel fan for that matter. When I'm reading Marvel it's Captain America, Punisher, Moon Knight and Daredevil, and as far as teams go The Avengers.


 
Punisher was one of my favorites durring my teen Years.  I think I still have a bunch of Punisher comics from the 80's someplace.


----------



## Omar B (Mar 13, 2011)

Nothing beats Punisher, I love that guy.  If you like The Punisher though I highly recommend you check out Don Pendelton's Mack Bolan (The Executioner) novels.  The Punisher took a lot (that is ALL) of his story from these novels and the books do a lot of what is done in Punisher more effectively since you have a whole novel to tell the story.  Heck, even Punisher's look (and name) are inspired by him.  

I'm actually subscribed to the publishing company so I get the Executioner novels as they come out on a bi-monthly basis.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Executioner_(book_series)


----------

